Ask HN: Aside from big business and Twitter, who actually won tonight? - ofek
======
untog
Racists.

Now, hear me out - I'm not saying that Trump is a racist himself (I'm also not
saying he isn't), but it's undeniable that his candidacy has been boosted by
racist supporters. They will take this victory to heart and consider it a
validation of their world view, irrespective of whether it actually is or not.
Worse, future political candidates will see this victory and pander to these
same impulses in the future.

On a more general note, it's really damn difficult to know who wins here.
Because what does a Trump/Republican administration look like? Trumpism is
really quite different to Republicanism (particularly where big business is
concerned) and there's a lot to be decided in how this will go.

Oh, wall builders. They might be winners.

------
lucd
This
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_suppression_in_the_Uni...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_suppression_in_the_United_States)

------
arunkumarl
Scott Adams (author of dilbert) and Mike Cernovich - built massive following
and sold a lot of books for correctly predicting a Trump win.

------
gjvc
This guy [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-
electio...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-elections/us-
election-2016-donald-trump-president-win-bets-london-gambler-a7404666.html)

------
dudul
I guess real estate agents in Hollywood will make nice commission money.
They'll be busy selling all these villas belonging to actors who promised to
leave the US if Trump were to win.

